# help with CPT and modifiers



## ggparker14 (Jun 18, 2014)

Can I please get other opinions on the correct way to code the following scenario?
Patient has two different metacarpal fractures on left and right hand. Closed treatment for the fractrues is provided.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Andrschery (Jun 30, 2014)

Metacarpal Fracture  two on each hand or one on each hand.  From your description I am taking there was no manipulation.  If manipulation change 26600 to 26605

One on Each hand:
26600.54.LT, 26600.54.RT

Two on Each hand:
26600.54.LT X2, 26600.54.RT X2.

26600 closed treatment of metacarpal fracture, single; without manipulation, each bone.

26605 Closed treatment of metacarpal fracture, single; with manipulation, each bone.


----------



## nrichard (Jul 25, 2014)

*keep the following in mind*

While you can bill fx care _with manipulation _for multiple metacarals on the same hand, you can't for closed fracture care _withouht manipulation_.  You can only bill 26600 twice when it's for bilateral fxs of metacarpals.


----------

